# vintage or atypical compound bow collection



## M-ric (Dec 18, 2020)

I am interested in the old and atypical compound bow.
I am starting a collection, I have already been able to acquire a Bear Delta V, a Oneida h250.

I would like to find models like:
-the martin kam act
-a dynabo like martin cheetah m10
- an old Allen speedster
and other models.


unfortunately, in France some of these bows are not available.

I wish I could find the history, origin and info on these arcs.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Good luck with your quest! If you would like to correspond about the history of Allen bows, you are welcome to drop me a note.


----------



## M-ric (Dec 18, 2020)

my collection is starting to grow, here are the new arrivals

Unistar Jennings


----------



## M-ric (Dec 18, 2020)

Allen 7306 black hunter


----------



## M-ric (Dec 18, 2020)

Kam act Martin


----------



## M-ric (Dec 18, 2020)

Stinger I/T Darton


----------



## M-ric (Dec 18, 2020)

Cheetah m10 dynabo Martin


----------



## M-ric (Dec 18, 2020)

I continue my research for certain models of atypical arc. I would like to find now a Rigid 1500, browning bushmaster, mohawk laser, etc .......... 
I am also open to other models that would be unknown to me.


----------



## M-ric (Dec 18, 2020)

the collection is enhanced with an ALLEN Speedster


----------

